# Woody Wax on Non-Skid



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Erik schmitt said:


> Was wondering everyone's thoughts on using Woody Wax on their non-skid. I hear it will make it look new, but gets slicker than Owl $#I+ when the deck gets wet.


I use it on my boat. I wouldn't say it makes anything overly slick.


----------



## Sledge (Mar 29, 2016)

Watch a You Tube video on application. I use it on my non skid. Works well.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I use it, works extremely well. Just follow the directions on application or it will be slick as $hit. I use it on my aluminum aswell.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Awesome stuff, but a little bit goes a long way! Use less than you think you should and buff off well. The slickness only occurs from having too much product on the deck.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

As mentioned above, it's great stuff but less is more. It only gets slick when you overspray the deck. For reference on a 19' boat, I use about 6-7 sprays for the entire non-skid deck.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

JSFalcon said:


> As mentioned above, it's great stuff but less is more. It only gets slick when you overspray the deck. For reference on a 19' boat, I use about 6-7 sprays for the entire non-skid deck.


For sure. I overachieved spraying it on my EVOx. I had to wash the deck and cockpit twice so it wasn't an ice skating rink.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

Less DEFINITELY is more. WW is great stuff, have had great success with it for a long time.


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

And you definitely have to follow the directions and rinse excess off after it dries. When I forget to do that is when I have experienced the ice rink effect.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Like everyone else I use it on my whole boat. I apply on a rag and wash the boat down including all the aluminum and stainless parts. Just rinse well and it won’t be too slick.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Can y’all stop making me spend money!!🤣😂🤣 Ordering now.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

great on powder coat


----------



## Capt. Kenny (Feb 18, 2016)

Great product. Makes clean up easy after a day of fishing.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Use it sparingly as noted above.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I was a big proponent--used it regularly and was a highly satisfied customer. My current skiff had new non-skid. Awlgrip makes two products called "Awlwash" and "Awlcare". Awlcare is a protective polymer sealer, formulated to protect Awlgrip, Awlcraft 2000 and Awlgrip HDT from acid rain, environmental pollutants and abrasion. Leaves a non-yellowing protective coat that lasts through multiple washings. Awlwash is a wash down concentrate formulated to clean Awlgrip, Awlgrip HS and Awlcraft 2000. Contains no alkalis, acids or abrasives. I've been using both since I bought this skiff and have been very highly satisfied since.


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

I apply woody’s wax product on non-skid deck about every other wash. I’d echo what’s already been said, a little goes a long way. I usually spray a couple squirts onto soft deck brush and apply on already wet surface, reapply 2 or 3 times to deck brush with a couple squirts, after done rinse completely. Definitely whitens up the deck and much easier to remove mud, fish blood, etc your next time out on the water. Wet down the boat rag and it wipes off easy.

Only issue I’ve had is with the woody’s aluminum spray botttle. Wax seems to have gummed up somewhere in the valve or in the pump tube because it no longer sprays out the nozzle. Not really sure why, maybe storing in hot garage over time ?


----------

